
Why Australia's tech sector keeps getting rolled in Canberra - gravelc
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/business/companies/here-s-why-australia-s-tech-sector-keeps-getting-rolled-in-canberra-20190405-p51b5z.html
======
Arbalest
Despite my frustrations with the way the sector is treated by our government,
the article raises a point I hadn't really considered. Big Tech is considered
essentially the only tech in Australia, so local stuff doesn't even rate
consideration. So why would the government even care when it's mostly overseas
companies anyway?

